# Gun shows



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I like going to gun shows on Sundays. Crowds are much thinner and it is much more sociable. I went to the show at the Monroe fair grounds this past Sunday. To picked up a load of ammo and looked around to see if I could find a Ruger LC9. Just to hold and get the feel of, mind you. What I heard, was," Gone, you should have been here yesterday." One table had one but it was already sold. So I just got to touch it only. As I was leaving, I passed a table tucked just off the main isle. There sat a LC9, with a very attractive price tag. Very nice gun, and with the pinky-extension floor plate on the mag, it fit my hand. So now it resides at my house, waiting for its ride to the range. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding! Give us a full report once you get a chance to shoot it a bit.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is always cool when you can get a new gun. Especially for a good deal!

RCG


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I got to the range today with the Ruger LC9. Put 2 boxes of 115 grs Lellier & Bellot Ammo through it and another box through a Beretta 9mm. This is the last time I will use this ammo. Had 4 FTF from the 2 guns. Now to the LC 9. Small, flat, easy to conceal. Wieghs just over 17 ounces. Shot at 15 & 20 feet. I figured that was all I needed to test for. The gun is not intended for competition or long range shooting. It's intended for up close and personal, that's why 15 & 20 feet. The first round was wild. Missed the bulls eye, low about 10 inches. It is DAO and the trigger pull is long. I jerked the shot. The trigger pull will take some getting use to. The rest of the 2 boxes I put through it were dead on with a very close grouping. It is very accurate for a gun with a barrel that is less than 3 inches. Very lively shooter, not intended for those with a limp wrist. I have a officers model 45, a full size 9mm and a Beretta 380. None of these guns can match the LC9 for kick. I wanted to shoot more but after 2 boxes, my wrist was getting a little beat up and I had other guns that needed shooting. Everthing considered, it is definitely a Keeper.


----------

